# Scribing Tool



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Scribing tool by Thingamejig Precision Scribe Tool...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel (Oct 7, 2009)

I like it a lot… but I find a “scratch” line on stained wood difficult to see (could be my old eyes). And at $75 it needs to (edited) :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

They aint come down in price at all in the last 5 months. was hoping amazon would get them and they did but they are same price. Wont be buying it until it drops to about $45 as $85 is just way too much.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I agree price is a bit hefty... would be worth investing if you use it on daily bases. 
This is one of those deals when they sell to everyone for the same amount they sell it... this way no one can sell it cheaper. Maybe in time when the rush of sales slow down, they will drop in price.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

6yrs later and resirected from the dead thread file.....


anyone got one? I'm 3 days away from buying one, just have to convince myself it's not a gimmick.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Still $75... :whistling


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

We saw him at the IWF several years ago so my boss decided to buy one. We used it a few times and then it got forgot about. Interestingly enough, my boss just found it buried in a box of unused tools when he was cleaning out the truck on Friday. :laughing:

I can't say I was ever a big fan. I don't really like the line and the line is permanent so you better hope you got it right the first time. It's also only so accurate. It works if you have nice smooth gradual waves but doesn't work with abrupt changes.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Most of what I would be scribing is smooth surface cabinet parts and fillers.

I scribe to brick a fair bit in other work, but just use a carpenters pencil for that.

I'm trying to up my game for installs.
Nice that you mention the permanence of the tool, something I didn't instantly think of.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

I use this tool a fair amount for cabinet fillers, and whatever else that is smooth surface scribing.

https://smile.amazon.com/Razorscrib...8&qid=1535937958&sr=8-3&keywords=razor+scribe


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I use one of these.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Allspark (Sep 5, 2018)

*Thingamejig*

Ive hand one for a while
1) the main purpose of the razor edge is to score (scratch) the surface of your work material, and yes it can be annoying since chances r u do it a few times you wont get the exact scribe line both times. u can sand the final jig cut.
2) how ever the grove it makes gives the jig a guide path (i find), Ive got some great results from it.
3) the plastic cap on the base is not meant to be used (i think) as it will create more friction (made that mistake 2 times), think the base is made out of magnesium for a super smooth glide, but again its as smooth as the surface u r scribing so the more interference the more of a jagged scribe u can get.
4) its bigger than the regular scribers so less useable in small spaces.
5) always looking for a scriber with a wheel for super smooth scribing but never found one. 
6) overal' if u scribe alot and have a big surface to work off I wud recommend it.

Cheers.


----------



## skvach (Aug 22, 2018)

What about cutting along the scribing line on fillers/side panels?
Circular saw VS planner vs belt sander?

I've been using circular saw but its easier with a planner?

This one for example:
https://www.boschtools.com/ca/en/boschtools-ocs/planers-gho12v-08n-187525-p/


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

Under $5 and still my favorite scribing tool...


----------

